# mixing tyre sizes



## gomer47 (Aug 21, 2010)

have recently purchased two electric bikes, which are quite heavy. i also need 4 new tyres.can i put a higher load rated tyre on the back. the front will be 215-70 -15 and the back will be 225-70-15.can any one see any problems with this.my van is a hymer b544 year 2000.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi gomer47

What you are quoting with the 215 and 225 is the width of the tyre rather than the load rating. there is not a huge difference in these two widths but it brings other questions as far as carrying a spare wheel as you should really have one for the front and one for the back unless you just treat the one as an emergency spare as you would a space saver. I would wait for a second opinion on this as it is just an opinion and somebody might know legal implications.

With specific regard to load rating this should at least match the axle rating of the van, if you feel that you need to increase the load rating on the rear for example you must be getting too close to the axle load anyway.

Martin


----------



## gomer47 (Aug 21, 2010)

hi vanflair,thank you for your prompt reply,i have taken your advice and sent two tyres back and ordered another two 215-70-15 so all tyres will be the same.thanks again keith.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what tyres are they and what load, ie. 109.

cabby


----------



## gomer47 (Aug 21, 2010)

hi cabby,the tyres are michelin agilis camping 215-70-15 load rated 109 think i`m just getting a bit paranoid with being overweight.the van is a 5 berth, and there will be only two of us using it, regards keith


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Tyres with a load index of 109 will permit a weight of up to 1,030kg - so effectively 2,060 kg on an axle assuming the weight is evenly distributed. However for peace of mind you ought to weigh your van (each axle separately) and compare the weight to the maximum permitted according to the plates. It may be that the tyres are not the limiting factor and that the manufacturer / converter has a lower max weight. If you weigh your van without the bikes attached then you will need to make allowance for their added weight. Be aware that the further back they are from the rear axle then the higher the weight will be on the rear axle and the lower on the front. SV Tech has a useful tool on its website to enable you to calculate the pivotal effect on the axles.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have swapped from 215/70 x 15 to 225/70 x 15 all round. The tyre load index goes from 109 to 112 BUT this was because I have uprated the Max Gross Weight (3850 now from 3500) and the rear axle weight (now 2240 from 2000). I also had to fit air suspension to the rear axle.

Changing tyres alone will not make it better or legal. It does need to be registered through a company such as SVTech.

As has been said, go to a weighbridge, weigh both axles separately and the total weight. Then decide where to go from there.

JohnW


----------



## gomer47 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments, planning on going to France and Spain for 3 months end of August.Will have to have a trip to weigh bridge prior to going and see what weight the van is loaded up.


----------

